# Schilf -  Mist gebaut?



## heiko-rech (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe heute noch einige Pflanzen eingekauft. Darunter auch __ Schilf. Keine besondere Sorte. Das "normale" eben. Auf dem Schild an der Pflanze stand dass es sich schnell ausbreiten kann. Daher habe ich es in einen feinmaschingen Pflanzkorb gepflanzt. 

Nun lese ich aber, dass es auch die Folie beschädigen kann

Besteht diese Gefahr auch, wenn ich das Schilf im Teich in einem Pflanzkorb habe? Sollte ich vielleicht besser einen komplett geschlossenen Kübel nehmen? Oder gar einen rechteckigen Pflanzstein unter den ich noch eine Steinplatte lege?

Ich habe 1mm Folie im Teich.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Aristocat (14. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schilf -  Mist gebaut?*

Hallo Heiko!
Ich habe zwar kein Schilf im Teich, aber wenn Du unsicher bist würde ich das Schilf einfach "einsperren"


----------



## heiko-rech (14. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schilf -  Mist gebaut?*

Hallo,


Aristocat schrieb:


> aber wenn Du unsicher bist würde ich das Schilf einfach "einsperren"



ja, nur stellt sich die Frage, ob ein Pflanzkorb ausbruchsicher genug ist, oder ob ich was massiveres brauche.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Aristocat (14. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schilf -  Mist gebaut?*

Huhu!
Wenn es sich durch Rhizome vermehrt reicht ein Korb nicht aus (Forumwissen), da braucht es dann ein ausbruchsicheren "Knast"


----------



## heiko-rech (14. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schilf -  Mist gebaut?*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt noch einiges gelesen. Es scheint die beste Lösung zu sein, das Schilf (Laut Etikett phragmites australis) in einen Mörtelkübel, statt einen Pflanzkorb zu setzen. Ich habe noch einen rumstehen, den ich in der Höhe entsprechend bearbeiten werde. 

Nach allem, was man hier im forum liest, sollte das dann auch ausreichen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Kuton (14. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schilf -  Mist gebaut?*

Hallo Heiko,

Ich habe auch 2 kleine Schilfkübel im Teich und bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich sie frei lassen soll.

Meine "Reinigungszone" für den Schwimmteich ist quadratisch 4x6m und von 10 bis ca 40cm tief.

Pro: Ich habe von einem Kollegen (ehemaligen Biologen und Pflanzenkläranlagenspezialist) etliche Bücher, und Schilf ist da am besten bewertet zum Thema Reinigunsgwirkung.

Allerdings habe ich hier auch gelesen, dass es manchmal keine Probleme macht, wenn sich die Rizome und Wurzeln ausbreiten können und keine Wiederstand haben (Folienfalten etcpp..)

Deshalb habe ich meine 2 Schilfkörbe nicht an den Rand gesetzt und werde wohl aufpassen, dass es sich nicht zu weit ausbreitet.

Zum Thema "einsperren": Ich denke es bedarf eben der Pflege.
Knickt ein Halm bei einem Sturm über deine Begrenzung, dann versucht es an der Wasserkontaktstelle Wurzeln zu bilden. 
Also am besten in Schach halten.

Da ich an meinem Skimmerausgang vorhabe einen 100er Rohrabgang in ein längliches Becken zu leiten, habe ich mir schon überlegt, dieses Becken aus etwas hartem (Beton, GFK ...) zu fertigen, und nur dort Schilf einzusetzen.
Das wüde auch leicht hinter de Teich schön aussehen, die Reinigung unterstützen und vor allem könnte keine Folie beschädigt werden.


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schilf -  Mist gebaut?*

Hallo,

ich habe es nun wie folgt gemacht:

Ich habe mr relativ kleine, rechteckige Pflanzsteine gekauft. Dann noch Pflastersteine, die vom Maß her in etwa das Innenmaß der Pflanzsteine haben. (20x10cm) Dann habe ich eine Folie ausglegt, Pflasterstein hingelegt, Pflanzstein drüber. Anschließend mit Schnellbeton ausgegossen, damit hat man dann einen Pflanzstein mit geschlossenem Betonboden.

In diese Kübel habe ich das Schilf gepflanzt, das nun 5cm Beton zu allen Seite hat. Die Höhe ist so, dass der Kübel ca. 2cm unter Wasser steht.

Somit muss ich nur im Auge behalten, was aus dem Kübel nach oben raus will.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Eckentaler (16. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schilf -  Mist gebaut?*

ich nehm mörtelkübel, is einfacher


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schilf -  Mist gebaut?*

Hallo,


Eckentaler schrieb:


> ich nehm mörtelkübel, is einfacher



ja, aber ich hab schon so viele Pflanzkörbe, da wollte ich nicht noch mehr schwarzes Zeug drin haben.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schilf -  Mist gebaut?*

Servus Heiko

Schau Dir mal [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4/]diesen Beitrag[/URL] an, aus diesem Thema.

Bin mal auf das Wachstum deines Schilfes gespannt ... Teichwasser kann ja nicht mehr durchströmen, daher auch keine allzugroße reinigende Wirkung 

Also ich würde mir kein Schilf in den Teich setzen .....
Es gibt Carex-Arten die fast die selbe Reinigungswirkung haben, aber für die Folie keine Gefahr darstellen.


----------



## Eckentaler (16. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schilf -  Mist gebaut?*

welche carex währen dass?

würd ich auch nehmen


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schilf -  Mist gebaut?*

Servus Jörg

Hier kannst bei Werner ein bisserl stöbern.

Aber welche sich für den Teich eignen kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.
Frage einmal bei Werner an.

Ich hatte ja zwei/drei Sorten am Ex-Schwimmteich und sie haben mir sehr gut gefallen .


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schilf -  Mist gebaut?*

Hallo,

ich werde es gut im Auge behalten, Rausnehmen kann ich es ja recht schnell, sollten es wirlich einige Triebe nach unten schaffen. Ich kann es mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vostellen, es sind ja 5cm Beton und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Wurzeln sich den leichtesten Weg suchen, das wäre ja dann der nach oben.

Ich passe auf jeden Fall gut auf.

Gruß

Heiko


----------

